# Garter Snake or Blue Tongue Skink?



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

Since I was a small child I've loved snakes and wanted one. My fondest childhood memory was an educational program my school did. A man came to talk to us about reptiles and snakes in particular. It was to teach the children they're nothing to fear and arouse interest in different animals. Those of us who weren't afraid, were allowed to pet a snake the educator brought in. I can't actually remember what kind it was. I believe it was a ball python. Anyway, my parents always said a firm no about a snake as a pet.

Twenty eight years later, I'm disabled and back to living with my parents. I got very much into rodents as of eleven years ago, rats and mice in particular. However, their short lifespans and ease of bonding makes it extremely difficult on their caretakers on an emotional level. I don't really want to go through it anymore. So, I decided I was getting another reptile, (I already have a turtle).

Blue tongue skinks, that's what I decided on. They're everything I could want. They actually seem to enjoy handling, they're a decent size without being too big, and they're nice looking as well as curious. Theey're the whole package.

Then my parents threw me a curve ball. They changed their minds and a snake would be fine. My mother was saying she was even kind of looking forward to the idea. A man was outside of where she worked and he had a ball python with him. She was curious about it and talked to him, even handled the snake a little. That conversation had changed her mind on a lot of things.

Now, it's a choice between something I've always wanted or a species I recently, (as of a year and a half ago), fell in love with. I've decided if I go with a snake it will be a kind of garter snake. Rodents aren't a normal part of their natural diets, so that makes it easy on me given my love of rats and mice. I keep going back to the lizard too. They seem so cool and like they would be an enjoyable addition. I was certain I was getting one, but the decision is slightly more difficult now that the other is a choice. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm partial to smaller snakes (ones that stay 6 feet or less). Corn snakes come in a variety of colors and are pretty tame. I haven't researched their diet, so there's a chance that they eat rodents. They live for quite a long time, and my daughter got to pet one at the local children's museum that they've had for 13 or 14 years. I haven't seen garter snakes at the pet stores, only the wild. I'm sure you could find a breeder online.

I haven't look at skinks at all, so I'm not sure what makes a better pet.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

Actually, one of the Petsmarts in my area carries CB garter snakes. I'm going that way with my family tomorrow. I'll probably stop in and see if they'll let me handle one. Knowing how easy they are to handle will likely help with the decision. 

I still have a couple rats at the moment, but they're not doing well and I will likely have to put them down within a month. I'm not getting anything until they're gone. I just want to make my decision ahead of time because I would like to get the supplies ahead of time.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I would go for the garter snake just because of how easy they are to handle I have handle wild garter snakes that I just picked up off the ground and they don't bite at all a little quick though so keep that in mind


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I wish ours carried more types of snakes. Ours only carries hatchling pythons.

Good luck with your decision! I hope your rats have a comfortable last time with you.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If your issue with rats is short life span have you looked into the average life span of the two species you are deciding between now? Which lives longer?
Is one of them more likely to allow handling than the other? 
I'd also evaluate difference in costs of upkeep (substrate/bedding and other tank needs as well as food).


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah, when I think it through, I think I'm going to go with the lizard. The advantage with the snake is costs. It will be a bit less costly than the skink and they both live between ten and twenty years. The big advantage that I think has me more likely to get the BTS, is it's handleability. They actually seem to enjoy a certain amount of attention. 

Honestly, I went to Petsmart recently and all of the stores have stopped selling garter snakes. There's a reptile store I'm planning on going to after the holidays. Given that it's a specialty type of shop, they'll likely have both there. If so, I'm going to see if they'll let me handle both and go from there.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

like I said they are both good but I have had to catch and rehome so many garter snakes that I kinda lean more towards the snake as for as bts go they can be nippy even if bought up being handled I have watched my friend's wile he when on a trip and his bts was super sweet the first day or so then he wont have anything to do with me all the garter snakes I have had loved being handled even loved just hanging with me so altmently its ur call


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

My sister's Garter Snake hated me for some reason and would try to bite me any chance it got.... I stopped hanging around her for a few years.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

u showed it fear and it realized that u were scared of it or you moved to fast around it I am not saying I did not get bit I am saying they r both good pets


----------

